
Amid COVID19 outbreak Brazil president attends and encourages demonstrations - nunesgh
https://www1.folha.uol.com.br/poder/2020/03/bolsonaro-deixa-isolamento-do-coronavirus-e-de-carro-participa-de-ato-pro-governo-na-esplanada.shtml
======
nunesgh
Previous submission was wrongfully flagged as misleading, even though
Bolsonaro tweeted about the demonstrations and attended one of them.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22584231](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22584231)

It is a shame that Hacker News can be so easily manipulated, particularly when
it comes to a world health crisis.

